
Mankind brilliantly went to the moon, and then wasn't sure what to do next - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/politics/moonlit-path-to-nowhere-20120827-24wj0.html
======
bootload
_"... The second man on the moon, Buzz Aldrin, an intense, extraordinarily
intelligent man, told me that one of the mistakes made by NASA was that 'we
never sent anyone who could really communicate what was happening'..."_

There's no room for emotion when you need to relay information. The choice of
test pilots dictated the lack of emotional response.

 _"... The moon - the reality of it - remains a missed opportunity for art and
literature. ..."_

That's Al Beans job ~ <http://www.alanbean.com/available_originals.cfm>

